
The Online Dating Industry Loves Artificial Intelligence - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2019/06/15/the-online-dating-industry-loves-artificial-intelligence/
======
vipref
Not hard to imagine one could deduce one's partner preferences based on
cultural facts.

